# hemlock bark..I dont' think its safe



## tyotrain (Sep 28, 2010)

I went to a buddies house last night for a few beers he ask if i wanted to go to his buddies house he was smoking jerky so i was like hell yes.. we get there and i am checking out his smoker and i notice he was using hemlock bark for smoke i always thought that it was real bad for you. What do you guys and ladies think is this good or bad? any help will help.. thanks


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe you're thinking the weed named hemlock that is poisonous.  I think the evergreen Hemlock tree got its name from it needles smelling like the herb variety. As far as using the bark for smoking I can't imagine it tasting good, But I do like the smell of evergreens burning. did you get a chance to try it?


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 28, 2010)

i tried a small peace and it was good to my surprise.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2010)

Never used Hemlock, or Pine, or Cedar, or Spruce, or any other evergreen tree.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone using any conifer species fir, pine cedar, redwood etc. for smoking meat.

There is the cedar plank method for salmon but that is a whole nuther kettle of fish as the plank isn't really fuel for the fire and the fish in only on the smoldering plank for a few minutes.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 28, 2010)

I have always been told not to use it for smoking. But when I go camping I always use pine or fir for the camp fire and use the coals to grill steaks on a regular basis, it is one of my favorite ways to eat a rib eye or ny steak. Even still I wouldn't use hemlock bark to smoke jerky. Some Ceder if very toxic, I believe it is the ceder that grows on the east coast. For jerky I would stick with apple, pecan, hickory, cherry or a mixture thereof.


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 28, 2010)

thats what i thought was not good to be using it. I am going to talk to my buddy to tell his friend that it is not good for him to be using it. Thanks for the help


----------

